# My MAC Obsession - Pic Heavy



## macaddict_xo (Jan 1, 2011)

-My MAC Collection to date-​ If anyone wants to know the names of any of the items, let me know... I have it all written out on my FB Page​ ​ 



















































​ 

​


----------



## BrittanyD07 (Jan 1, 2011)

nice


----------



## XicanaQueen (Jan 2, 2011)

Very nice collection


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 3, 2011)

Gorgeous!  I love the colour schemes.  Very my style!


----------



## Aelya (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh I love your gloss i'm so a gloss person !

  	really nice collection !


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 5, 2011)

great collection.


----------



## singer92286 (Jan 7, 2011)

fantastic collection! LOVE all your colors!!


----------



## macaddict_xo (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks ladies


----------



## mince (Jan 18, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## jujubot (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the variety of colors.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## xobaby89 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice collection!


----------



## macaddict_xo (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Jan 23, 2011)

great stash!!!!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 13, 2011)

You have alot of nice LE Rare products


----------



## commandolando (Feb 13, 2011)

Did MAC do a different collab with Disney? what collection are the Daisy duck (lip conditioners?) from?!


----------



## RedVelvetX (Feb 13, 2011)

Great collection!


----------



## Care (Feb 13, 2011)

commandolando said:


> Did MAC do a different collab with Disney? what collection are the Daisy duck (lip conditioners?) from?!


 
  	Toon Tints, in 06 or 07 iirc


----------



## Care (Feb 13, 2011)

i love all of the color variations your colection has!  So pretty


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 16, 2011)

Love your collection and as others have said I love how colourful it is!


----------

